# Dinner For Two



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hollie and Ollie sharing a nice romantic meal together...hehe  This is a first usually Hollie and Minnie eat together everyday like this so its strange for these two to be eating together Ollie being the pig he is usually likes to eat alone...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's so cute!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG! At first it looks like the tiel with one head and two bodies..soo cute! loverboy Ollie!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Aww they are sweethearts! It reminds me of the movie Lady And The Trap.. Very cute!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww they are soo cute!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is adorable!!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very Cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is so sweet  What good sharers


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> It reminds me of the movie Lady And The Trap.. Very cute!


I thought it was Lady And the Tramp ??  

BTW- Looks like they enjoyed there first meal together  Great Pics !


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

maybe he has other plans up his sleeve like mating


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

AW! Thats so cute of those two!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> maybe he has other plans up his sleeve like mating


shhh don't say that  Ollie is to confused to want to mate with any of them...lol he is in love with our dog Pepper for one and then one minute he is eating with Hollie the next I catch him sitting on a perch with Minnie which is almost unheard of they DO NOT like each other and then that same night he is sleeping beside Georgie...lol he doesn't know what to do with himself  its hard keeping a harem you know ..hehe I think I might have to get another male to ease his pain ...lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol! ^^


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That first photo, the shape of them is just like a heart.......naaaaaw, bless 'em. 

I hope he managed to keep from ringing!LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I hope he managed to keep from ringing!LOL


Yes he did he managed to keep his mouth shut maybe because it was full of food....hehe


----------

